# Kim Kardashian Robbed at Gunpoint, Kanye Stops Show



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 3, 2016)

Kim Kardashian West is unharmed, but $10 million in jewelry was stolen. Understandably, Kanye stopped his show last night for a family emergency.

http://www.people.com/article/kim-kardashian-leaves-paris-robbed-10-million-jewerly


----------



## N e s s (Oct 3, 2016)

i regret making this post, I didn't read into the article at first.


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

I shouldn't have laughed


----------



## Tao (Oct 3, 2016)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Understandably, Kanye stopped his show last night for a family emergency.



I guess you could say they also...Stole the show.


----------



## Tao (Oct 3, 2016)

- Double post -


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2016)

Snore... 

Kill me for this but tbh I can't feel sorry lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Snore... 

Kill me for this but tbh I can't feel sorry lol.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 3, 2016)

Are you guys really making jokes? That's low.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 3, 2016)

I don't like Kim Kardashian, but she doesn't deserve to be threatened or robbed like what happened to her.

For once Kanye West did something good.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 3, 2016)

Lmaoo I'm just finding sorta this funny rip

I don't feel bad though because they're rich enough anyway, and jewelry isn't really a need T-T


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 3, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Lmaoo I'm just finding sorta this funny rip
> 
> I don't feel bad though because they're rich enough anyway, and jewelry isn't really a need T-T


You find someone being held at gunpoint in their own house, then bound and gagged, funny?


----------



## Bowie (Oct 3, 2016)

Just $10 million? That's probably how much she earns to take a walk. Big loss.


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Oct 3, 2016)

Lol no matter how much you hate Kim this shouldn'y be funny... You guys have a twisted sense of humour


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 3, 2016)

Tbh I dont like her that much but thats alot of money and this isn't funny? like she legit could have died. 

>.> i worry for yall sometimes


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2016)

Iwaseleanor said:


> Lol no matter how much you hate Kim this shouldn'y be funny... You guys have a twisted sense of humour



Yes I have. And not only for this but omg attention really. And she she probably makes that money by walking down to McD anyways


----------



## Miii (Oct 3, 2016)

I've never cared about the Kardashians, Kanye West, or any of their drama, but I'm glad their kids weren't involved.


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 3, 2016)

I think it's a load of **** to be honest! People will do anything for fame, it's a disgrace. There's no way she would have been left on her own in that apartment without a bodyguard. She has bodyguards with her 24/7 so can't understand for the life of me how they managed to get in. It also bugs me why you would carry ?9M worth of jewelry with you to Paris, a place that has previously known to be attacked and is obviously an unsafe area. Why target her when there are other rich and famous people in Paris as it's Paris fashion week?  

Ok, I need to stop before I explode!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MozzarellaSticks said:


> You find someone being held at gunpoint in their own house, then bound and gagged, funny?



Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe she was actually in a hotel at the time of the incident?


----------



## seliph (Oct 3, 2016)

It's really awful, I'm glad she's okay and has no major injuries or anything.
I gotta give Kanye credit for stopping the show too. That must have been terrifying to hear.



Bone Baby said:


> I shouldn't have laughed





Nightmares said:


> Lmaoo I'm just finding sorta this funny rip
> 
> I don't feel bad though because they're rich enough anyway, and jewelry isn't really a need T-T



The ****, someone's rich and famous so it's funny that they were attacked? And people saying "Well $10 million probably isn't anything for her" so _what_? It's still horrible, especially considering she thought she was going to be killed. I'm tasting a lot of jealousy and bitterness in this thread and it sure isn't delicious.


----------



## Chicha (Oct 3, 2016)

Oh wow, how awful. It's a good thing her children weren't involved and that she's okay. I don't like her but she doesn't deserve to be attacked. That must have been really scary.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm quite shocked that people found that funny. I honestly couldn't give any ****s about the Kardashians but being held at gunpoint and being robbed of $10 million is atrocious. Human rights people. She may be famous, but she's still a human, and what do people have? Human rights. Now stop laughing you sick and twisted people and pay your respects.


----------



## boujee (Oct 3, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yes I have. And not only for this but omg attention really.



so you just say weird stuff just for attention
I think I know the reason why but if I say anymore insensitive stuff I'll get ban. Your content amazes me


----------



## Peter (Oct 3, 2016)

Truly horrifying, I can't believe somebody would do anything like this and I can't imagine how terrifying it must have been. I just hope her children weren't involved and didn't witness anything that happened, it would have been even more awful for her as a mother if her kids were home.


----------



## seliph (Oct 3, 2016)

Peter said:


> Truly horrifying, I can't believe somebody would do anything like this and I can't imagine how terrifying it must have been. I just hope her children weren't involved and didn't witness anything that happened, it would have been even more awful for her as a mother if her kids were home.



I've only read a few articles on it but they all say that thankfully her children weren't involved.


----------



## dankity (Oct 3, 2016)

I feel ashamed to say that with her personality 
she kinda deserved it


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

nvll said:


> It's really awful, I'm glad she's okay and has no major injuries or anything.
> I gotta give Kanye credit for stopping the show too. That must have been terrifying to hear.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not jealous of Kim. I could care less about her. But the bitter part is true. I'm not trying to play innocent, but if you grew up in my household, you might just be a wee bit bitter, cruel, and I could describe myself with many other negative words and phrases. I like everyone here, and I'd probably be sad to hear if something bad happened to you guys, but this is an entirely different environment. And for me, the real world is cruel, people are all horrible, and I'm usually a pretty angry person. The internet is practically like a fairy tale to me. So much of the web is fake, that I have a hard time feeling angry or sad anywhere on here. I consider myself an honest person, so if I'm being nice, I'm being nice, but that doesn't make me a nice person. So, I'm sorry if you dislike me for my comment, but that's just me. :/


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 3, 2016)

Hey guys.  Let's please remember to keep our comments appropriate, or at the very least more respectful than some I've seen here.  I'm not sure how some of you could feel enough hatred towards someone you've never met or whose actions won't affect you in any way to where you'd state you wish someone would have died, but let's tone things back a bit.  I'm not a fan of the Kardashian family or Kanye, but laughing at someone who's just been violently robbed is pretty uncalled for, even if they have a ton of money or didn't "need" the belongings that were taken.

Keep things a little more chill or I'll have to close this down.  Thanks!


----------



## boujee (Oct 3, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I'm not jealous of Kim. I could care less about her. But the bitter part is true. I'm not trying to play innocent, but if you grew up in my household, you might just be a wee bit bitter, cruel, and I could describe myself with many other negative words and phrases. I like everyone here, and I'd probably be sad to hear if something bad happened to you guys, but this is an entirely different environment. And for me, the real world is cruel, people are all horrible, and I'm usually a pretty angry person. The internet is practically like a fairy tale to me. So much of the web is fake, that I have a hard time feeling angry or sad anywhere on here. I consider myself an honest person, so if I'm being nice, I'm being nice, but that doesn't make me a nice person. So, I'm sorry if you dislike me for my comment, but that's just me. :/



excuse me for intruding but
you consider the internet to be that of a fairytale and you hate the real world, so if we're a fairytale that means we're fake, so you care more about imaginary beings? And since you're on the internet, does that make the content you post fake since somehow you switch mood levels on the computer? Have you consider seeing a physiatrist? I'm trying to grasp the reality of your content but you seem to have a delineation of reality and fantasy despite the fact that there are real life people on the internet

tldr; what are you talking about


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> excuse me for intruding but
> you consider the internet to be that of a fairytale and you hate the real world, so if we're a fairytale that means we're fake, so you care more about imaginary beings? And since you're on the internet, does that make the content you post fake since somehow you switch mood levels on the computer? Have you consider seeing a physiatrist? I'm trying to grasp the reality of your content but you seem to have a delineation of reality and fantasy despite the fact that there are real life people on the internet
> 
> tldr; what are you talking about



I don't mean that I actually THINK the internet and web are a fairy tale, I just mean that in places like this, everything typically seems peaceful and all honky dory. At least when I happen to be around. I haven't encountered anything too bad here. IT feels peaceful, and it's easy to get lost in. I don't necessarily think you guys are fake, but I also do believe that sometimes you can't always believe what you see, hear, read,... For all you guys know, everything about me is a lie, whether I say it is or not. But that's the beauty of it all. Believe what you want, and what makes you happy. In a sense, a fairy tale, fake.


----------



## boujee (Oct 3, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I don't mean that I actually THINK the internet and web are a fairy tale, I just mean that in places like this, everything typically seems peaceful and all honky dory. At least when I happen to be around. I haven't encountered anything too bad here. IT feels peaceful, and it's easy to get lost in. I don't necessarily think you guys are fake, but I also do believe that sometimes you can't always believe what you see, hear, read,... For all you guys know, everything about me is a lie, whether I say it is or not. But that's the beauty of it all. Believe what you want, and what makes you happy. In a sense, a fairy tale, fake.



so don't believe media outlooks
you gotta elaborate more, try giving me a more broader statement that doesn't have much holes in them[debate habit, something I can't counter], otherwise, I'll stay confuse


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 3, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> so don't believe media outlooks
> you gotta elaborate more, try giving me a more broader statement that doesn't have much holes in them, otherwise, I'll stay confuse



This is all fine and dandy, but please take this conversation to PMs if you'd like to continue it as it has nothing to do with the thread topic and is already derailing things a bit.


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> so don't believe media outlooks
> you gotta elaborate more, try giving me a more broader statement that doesn't have much holes in them, otherwise, I'll stay confuse



I apologize for confusing you then. I'm not the most eloquent OR intelligent. Physically speaking is actually more difficult for me than typing, so if you thought that was bad, you'd hate having a face to face conversation with me 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oblivia said:


> This is all fine and dandy, but please take this conversation to PMs if you'd like to continue it as it has nothing to do with the thread topic and is already derailing things a bit.



Sorry, I posted my last comment before I saw this, Oblivia :s


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> so you just say weird stuff just for attention
> I think I know the reason why but if I say anymore insensitive stuff I'll get ban. Your content amazes me



Well, it's fun how she obviously is alone like that, I wouldn't want to these days if I happened to be known and famous. Also the fact that people actually care about it so much rather than other things (yes I realize I might too since I actually posted here).

And no I don't lol, but to be honest it's like people have no better things to do rather than care about some random celeb getting around. And I don't think we'd like this to happen but hell at least I don't do sex tapes lmao.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 3, 2016)

Wow... I have really mixed feelings right now, but at least Kanye West did something right for once.


----------



## seliph (Oct 3, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Well, it's fun how she obviously is alone like that, I wouldn't want to these days if I happened to be known and famous. Also the fact that people actually care about it so much rather than other things (yes I realize I might too since I actually posted here).
> 
> And no I don't lol, but to be honest it's like people have no better things to do rather than care about some random celeb getting around. And I don't think we'd like this to happen but hell at least I don't do sex tapes lmao.



I don't know if you've heard about this but people can care about multiple things at once, as well as discuss things that aren't at utmost importance to them. I don't see you making these comments to people talking about music or video games, so why is it ridiculous to care about someone being robbed at gunpoint and tied up?

On another note, not making a sex tape doesn't make you or anyone who hasn't better than those who have, and people who have made sex tapes are not in any way below those who haven't. It has nothing to do with anything in general but it certainly doesn't have anything to do with this topic, so I don't know why you brought it up.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2016)

nvll said:


> I don't know if you've heard about this but people can care about multiple things at once, as well as discuss things that aren't at utmost importance to them. I don't see you making these comments to people talking about music or video games, so why is it ridiculous to care about someone being robbed at gunpoint and tied up?
> 
> On another note, not making a sex tape doesn't make you or anyone who hasn't better than those who have, and people who have made sex tapes are not in any way below those who haven't. It has nothing to do with anything in general but it certainly doesn't have anything to do with this topic, so I don't know why you brought it up.



Because media and people care so much about they when they are random celebs, I mean a small notice would be enough and for real I couldn't care less but since every paper tend to blow it up to larger proportions than it should it's kinda annoying. And no I might not do that at other discussion because I actually have respect for most musicians and video game people that actually does something besides being randomly known for "nothing"

And yeah, triggered much? It was just an example. I just don't see why people would engage so much in them specifically.


----------



## seliph (Oct 3, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Because media and people care so much about they when they are random celebs, I mean a small notice would be enough and for real I couldn't care less but since every paper tend to blow it up to larger proportions than it should it's kinda annoying. And no I might not do that at other discussion because I actually have respect for most musicians and video game people that actually does something besides being randomly known for "nothing"
> 
> And yeah, triggered much? It was just an example. I just don't see why people would engage so much in them specifically.


Sure she's a random celebrity, but again, she was tied up and robbed _at gunpoint_. Of course people are going to sympathize with her because they have a little thing called compassion and it doesn't take a PHD to know that it's probably terrifying.
What she or anyone does for a living doesn't determine whether or not people should care or feel sorry for them, especially when something like this happens. Even if she "does nothing" she's still a person who hasn't done anything horribly unforgivable, and she's the mother of two very young children who would be devastated if anything happened to their mom. So people are going to feel for this story just as they do when they hear that some random, non-famous person in the city over got mugged on the bus.

However if you're just gonna respond to people disagreeing with you with "lol triggered?" rather than actually having something worthwhile to say, there's no point discussing anything with you.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 3, 2016)

I can't stand the woman for a number of reasons, but I'm glad her children weren't involved and nobody was hurt in the end. She can just buy her stones back.


----------



## sylviabee (Oct 3, 2016)

I've seen a lot of people making fun of her for this. Being held at gunpoint is a very scary thing for anyone to experience. I think people forget that she is a mother, daughter, sister, aunt, friend, etc... Luckily she was not shot.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2016)

nvll said:


> Sure she's a random celebrity, but again, she was tied up and robbed _at gunpoint_. Of course people are going to sympathize with her because they have a little thing called compassion and it doesn't take a PHD to know that it's probably terrifying.
> What she or anyone does for a living doesn't determine whether or not people should care or feel sorry for them, especially when something like this happens. Even if she "does nothing" she's still a person who hasn't done anything horribly unforgivable, and she's the mother of two very young children who would be devastated if anything happened to their mom. So people are going to feel for this story just as they do when they hear that some random, non-famous person in the city over got mugged on the bus.
> 
> However if you're just gonna respond to people disagreeing with you with "lol triggered?" rather than actually having something worthwhile to say, there's no point discussing anything with you.



Well you seemed to hate me from the beginning so for that I don't care much what you actually assume with that comment.

Yeah, to be honest I do sympathy for people, but when they go madcase nuts just because she's some random fame lady and nothing else I have a hard time doing that. Yeah, sure good thing it wasn't worse but to be honest, she's not better than anyone else and if it'd happen to a random people they probably wouldn't get treated as such or get better help because then it would be their own fault still.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 3, 2016)

Not putting the blame on the victim here, but walking around with $10 million of jewelry on you is idiotic. You could lose it, people try to steal it, or you could even damage it. I think it's crazy enough people are walking around with $600 phones which I see are dropped a lot. It sucks that happened though. Nobody should be robbed at gunpoint.


----------



## boujee (Oct 3, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Well you seemed to hate me from the beginning so for that I don't care much what you actually assume with that comment.
> 
> Yeah, to be honest I do sympathy for people, but when they go madcase nuts just because she's some random fame lady and nothing else I have a hard time doing that. Yeah, sure good thing it wasn't worse but to be honest, she's not better than anyone else and if it'd happen to a random people they probably wouldn't get treated as such or get better help because then it would be their own fault still.



I do try my best to dephicer what you try to say sometimes but I think you just end up doing this:






I understood what you meant with the whole "these people have done nothing to earn my respect" type theme but then you just contradict yourself to the point you don't even know it. You get sympathizing with strangers but it depends on that stranger? Then you mention "celebrities" and how you hate when people talk about them but you can go and talk about some retro celebrity that the majority of the people here don't know. Pretty sure the same mindset you're implying would be the same mindset that celebrities think about their fans. That despite how much they show affection, etc, it's all "fake"(?). So I don't get your point.


Sorry for the topic derailing.


----------



## ellsieotter (Oct 3, 2016)

what happened to her was horrifying. I can't imagine how it felt to be ganged up by 5 masked men in a foreign country; gagged and tied up alone. she probably thought they were going to kill her. I feel badly that it happened to her. she will probably have a lot of trauma because of this. I'm glad she is okay and that her children weren't with her.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2016)

Eh, I guess you're as bad as I am reading between the rows and take everything literally. Also snipping off your post because that picture made little whatsoever point if at all. Also if you decided to hate on me from the beginning I don't see why you bother.

I just think the topic is snore-tastic and people not looking at she actually was out with expensive things and what it seems without lifeguard in a recent dangerous place and people blowing things up way too much. Also if this would have been someone common person they would probably have gotten even more hate and "that's your fault" comments.

Yes it might be a bad thing but they don't really deserve all the fuss about it because they are known, they are not better than anyone else.


----------



## boujee (Oct 3, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Eh, I guess you're as bad as I am reading between the rows and take everything literally. Also snipping off your post because that picture made little whatsoever point if at all. Also if you decided to hate on me from the beginning I don't see why you bother.
> 
> I just think the topic is snore-tastic and people not looking at she actually was out with expensive things and what it seems without lifeguard in a recent dangerous place and people blowing things up way too much. Also if this would have been someone common person they would probably have gotten even more hate and "that's your fault" comments.
> 
> Yes it might be a bad thing but they don't really deserve all the fuss about it because they are known, they are not better than anyone else.



Ah(?)
I enjoy reading despite English not being my first language, I just believe you're not as good at explaining your point without trying to make it seem like I'm actually there next to you(the picture was in relation towards you so it served a purpose),especially with your force sarcasm and irony. Those elements just kill what you're trying to bring across and makes you appear as weird. I don't hate you if that's what you're assuming, I can agree to disagree but I'm not going to be spiteful and be like "Sheila is so ****" when that's not the case. Don't take everything literal, take your time.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 3, 2016)

This situation could've turned even worse and *two kids could've grown up with no mother*, so we should all be thankful that wasn't the case, even if you absolutely detest the living **** out of kim, being held at gun point isn't funny for anyone, kim is a human being at the end of the day, and a loving mother, sister, aunt, wife, daughter, imagine if it was your sister, aunt, wife, mother, daughter that this situation happened to? and now i'm pretty sure the main concern here isn't the jewellery, i'm pretty sure kim couldn't care less, but she cares that she was gagged, tied up, locked in a bathroom and was begging for her life as she got a gun pointed at her, think of that trauma, regardless to her being okay or not. People need to stop being the 'edgy cool kid' and grow the **** up.


----------



## seliph (Oct 3, 2016)

I don't know why people are bringing up what she owned. What you're carrying on you and what you're wearing do not play a hand in whether you "deserve" to be attacked. Does it put you at more risk? Maybe, but blaming a victim of any assault _for_ the assault makes no sense. Plus she wasn't just walking around with it as people are suggesting, she was inside a hotel or her friend's residence (I can't remember which).


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Ah(?)
> I enjoy reading despite English not being my first language, I just believe you're not as good at explaining your point without trying to make it seem like I'm actually there next to you(the picture was in relation towards you so it served a purpose),especially with your force sarcasm and irony. Those elements just kill what you're trying to bring across and makes you appear as weird. I don't hate you if that's what you're assuming, I can agree to disagree but I'm not going to be spiteful and be like "Sheila is so ****" when that's not the case. Don't take everything literal, take your time.



Neither is mine, but since you started every reply with something more or less personal? And still I don't really think that picture made any good, but whatever.

Also I'm not trying to pull off something edgy or try to be a cool salty kid, I just don't think the fuss about all this is deserved nor interesting to care much about when people treat them like angels or something. If that would be a common people social media happening and it was a sassy girl it would have happened to the hate would be on another level. They are not better simply because they are known, and yeah you shouldn't go out with that much of a blingy show-off nor alone or be in public with it.

While it might have been sad, the attention is not needed.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 3, 2016)

nvll said:


> I don't know why people are bringing up what she owned. What you're carrying on you and what you're wearing do not play a hand in whether you "deserve" to be attacked. Does it put you at more risk? Maybe, but blaming a victim of any assault _for_ the assault makes no sense. Plus she wasn't just walking around with it as people are suggesting, she was inside a hotel or her friend's residence (I can't remember which).



Exactly, people are literally saying it is her fault because she possessed that much jewellery on hand, she could've had $9 million or $900 worth of jewellery and probably still would've gotten robbed nevertheless.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 3, 2016)

That's terrifying. No one deserves that. Let's not act like she's a demon for being a business women who can market herself.


----------



## boujee (Oct 3, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Neither is mine, but since you started every reply with something more or less personal? And still I don't really think that picture made any good, but whatever.
> 
> Also I'm not trying to pull off something edgy or try to be a cool salty kid, I just don't think the fuss about all this is deserved nor interesting to care much about when people treat them like angels or something. If that would be a common people social media happening and it was a sassy girl it would have happened to the hate would be on another level. They are not better simply because they are known, and yeah you shouldn't go out with that much of a blingy show-off nor alone or be in public with it.
> 
> While it might have been sad, the attention is not needed.



I mean, so far everyone who comment are just more concerned about her safety than her celebrity status. Same as how something can happen to you, me, or about anyone, someone would have concern. I understand your ideology that she's no better than everyone else and your examples are compelling but I just think you assume everyone was like "OH no not KIM" when it's merely "oh I hope she's alright, I hope her family is alright, etc" same as how you can look at the news or even hear something bad happening to a friend/family/associate and be concern about their well being. Of course the thought would easily be replaced with something else but as Nvll said, it's simply human compassion to care. 

I guess you're almost mentioning how it shouldn't be anybody's business since she's a celebrity but that idea would just get counterattack with everyday life and about any other media outlook. Orz


----------



## mintellect (Oct 3, 2016)

Despite the fact that I couldn't care less about celebrities or see the point in spending 10mil+ on jewelry, what happened was horrible and no one deserves to be held at gunpoint and robbed. For the people that think it's funny or see that she deserved it, I worry about your well being and like to see if you'd still think the same if you were in a similar situation.


----------



## seliph (Oct 3, 2016)

Guys I just found out my brother ate my leftover tso's chicken, I guess I deserved it for putting it in the fridge


----------



## mintellect (Oct 3, 2016)

nvll said:


> Guys I just found out my brother ate my leftover tso's chicken, I guess I deserved it for putting it in the fridge



If I could like this multiple times I would.


----------



## debinoresu (Oct 3, 2016)

i like how people are focusing on how she didnt need the 10 million when its been stated repeatedly both kanye and her are just glad shes alive and could care less about the jewelry. they arent sitting around upset about lost jewelry, theyre upset bc kims life was at danger. 

she was bound and gagged at gunpoint. they couldve kidnapped, killed, done anything they wanted to her in those moments. im so thankful it was only a robbing, kim isnt TOO important to me but i do kind of like her and in general the situation has shaken me up a bit. im so glad shes okay, it couldve gone SO much worse SO easily. thank god it didnt. the thing is, they couldve tried to rob any rich person, or even rob the apt when no one was in it, but they robbed it when kim was in there. kim mustve thought the whole time they had much worse plans of what to do with her- why else would they target such a famous person?? celebs have to live in constant fear of this kind of stuff and it was basically her worst nightmare coming true. i hope she recovers well from all this and im glad her kids werent there bc that wouldve been traumatizing for them


----------



## Elin1O (Oct 3, 2016)

Alright, lets all just calm down and stop arguing over Kim Kardashian. She survived, that's the point, right? Nothing to argue about!


----------



## kayleee (Oct 3, 2016)

tbh I love Kim and I'm so glad she's okay. that must have been so terrifying.

- - - Post Merge - - -

some of the comments on the article linked in the first post are making me throw up


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 3, 2016)

Nicole. said:


> I think it's a load of **** to be honest! People will do anything for fame, it's a disgrace. There's no way she would have been left on her own in that apartment without a bodyguard. She has bodyguards with her 24/7 so can't understand for the life of me how they managed to get in. It also bugs me why you would carry ?9M worth of jewelry with you to Paris, a place that has previously known to be attacked and is obviously an unsafe area. Why target her when there are other rich and famous people in Paris as it's Paris fashion week?
> 
> Ok, I need to stop before I explode!
> 
> ...


Private apartment. They're regulars in Paris.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'd just like to leave this article here.

http://www.papermag.com/the-abject-dehumanization-of-kim-kardashian-2029087678.html


----------



## Greninja (Oct 3, 2016)

What i'm questioning is where were her bodyguards???


----------



## Koopa K (Oct 3, 2016)

I may not care that much about her, but I'm glad they only took the jewelry and not her life.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 3, 2016)

Greninja said:


> What i'm questioning is where were her bodyguards???


With her sisters at a nightclub.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 3, 2016)

Just putting it out there that KK didn't deserve to be robbed at gunpoint, no matter how rich she is nor how much jewelry she has dangling around her body or whatever. Imagine it from a perspective leading to rape; women who show more skin aren't asking for it, and neither are they more deserving to be raped. Same goes for KK-- she wasn't asking for it no matter how much money she has, and moreso she didn't deserve it, like any human being.

Tbh it isn't funny, so if you think it's funny getting held at gunpoint and being traumatized, you're just lsick.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 3, 2016)

"So, Mr. West, what makes you believe you would make a good president for the US?"
"Well, I did help my wife once when she was getting robbed, so, y'know..."

also, really glad they're all okay. well, I'm sure the robbers won't be, that's for sure.


----------



## vel (Oct 4, 2016)

it doesn't matter who you are, and what you do, being held at gunpoint, knowing you might die is _terrifying._ i don't know why people find it funny, and have no regard to this situation because it happened to a kardashian. i know y'all hate them for being famous for nothing, okay? and why does that apply to a situation where she could have possibly died and left her children without a mother? we're all mortal, and we're all human. unless they do extremely major things, like murder, no one is less human in my eyes. so we all shouldn't disregard a situation, especially a life-threatening one, because it happened to a kardashian.

- - - Post Merge - - -

to add on, even if it were some publicity stunt, at least be human enough to acknowledge the chance it could be real. so what if it is actually fake, are you going to forget the little chance it may have been real? or question it and laugh it off? like, be a little human. don't say disrespectful things to someone being emotionally or physically harmed.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 4, 2016)

somethings telling me this isnt real


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 4, 2016)

lol god this thread is a ****ing trainwreck. it honestly is sad that people try to be humorous for likes on a post when a woman who didn't deserve to die could've died. what even lol

but anyways, i'm just glad kim made it out alright. i'm not really a fan of the kardashians but obviously kim did not deserve that whatsoever.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 4, 2016)

This was just horrendous  I have never been a Kim fan, certainly never a Kanye fan, but she didn't deserve this. It must have been terrifying. It doesn't matter how much money you've got, it doesn't make being attacked like this any easier. 
And I really dislike victim blaming. 
Just try glad she is okay. Have a lot of sympathy for her right now


----------



## namiieco (Oct 4, 2016)

I don't see how this is _funny_ but I really don't care for Kim Kardashian but I guess it's good she didn't die 
And tbh 10mil isn't that much for her but ok it was bad

trying so hard not to get someone riled upppp

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I didn't know they were together

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hopeless Opus said:


> lol god this thread is a ****ing trainwreck. it honestly is sad that people try to be humorous for likes on a post when a woman who didn't deserve to die could've died. what even lol
> 
> but anyways, i'm just glad kim made it out alright. i'm not really a fan of the kardashians but obviously kim did not deserve that whatsoever.


it's just a joke to make people laugh


----------



## seliph (Oct 4, 2016)

Utarara said:


> it's just a joke to make people laugh



If you're trying to make people laugh or if you're the one laughing at someone being physically assaulted then you need to step back and reflect on yourself because that is not only awful behaviour but genuinely worrying and kind of scary. I get that people do these purposely offensive things to look "cool" and "edgy" but it's really not and you just look like a jerk.

This isn't directed at you necessarily btw, just at everyone actually doing so.


----------



## Cory (Oct 4, 2016)

My friend was at the show that Kayne had to stop, and he was mad. He wanted a refund.


----------



## chaicow (Oct 4, 2016)

I saw this article online. It's unfortunate but I don't pity her. I don't really like Kim Kardashian anyways.


----------



## N a t (Oct 4, 2016)

nvll said:


> If you're trying to make people laugh or if you're the one laughing at someone being physically assaulted then you need to step back and reflect on yourself because that is not only awful behaviour but genuinely worrying and kind of scary. I get that people do these purposely offensive things to look "cool" and "edgy" but it's really not and you just look like a jerk.
> 
> This isn't directed at you necessarily btw, just at everyone actually doing so.


I'm not entirely sure everyone who said something considerably "wrong", was doing it for reactions or to be edgy/cool. Some people just have a twisted sense of humor, for various reasons. I truly believe it's only seen as "wrong" because it's a minority of people who would find this humorous. I'm actually a really nice person, and I like to help people, and I know how to feel bad for people too. I don't exactly choose what I find funny though. I only shared that I thought it was funny because I know that there are other people who do as well. My whole family is kinda twisted like this really. I'm not saying my parents raised me to be cruel or cynical or something, but I most definitely can be. It does suck that this happened to Kim, but I just won't really put any feeling or thought into someone or something that has no affect on me. I'm sure I'm not the only person who feels this way. This is real life, sadly. The world is cruel, and that is reflected by the people living in it. I just wanted to say this, because even if it doesn't change how those of you, who are upset by these "twisted comments", feel... It might make you understand. And if you had this knowledge before, and chose to ignore what you knew, I'm actually kind of disappointed. I should be able to laugh at what I like, just as much as anyone else. Ya know? And maybe I should be able to share my opinion on something, without indirectly being insulted. There were a lot of comments throughout the thread about how sick and twisted and messed up some of us were.... Would you assume that one of us is a mean enough person, to kick a puppy for example, because we can laugh at someone else's misery for once? And some of us probably have been laughed at because we suffered. I know I have, and it sucks that we can't openly do the same. I don't want apologies, or anyone to feel bad, I just want you to read this and think about it, because I find it a little unfair. Thank you.


----------



## seliph (Oct 4, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I'm not entirely sure everyone who said something considerably "wrong", was doing it for reactions or to be edgy/cool. Some people just have a twisted sense of humor, for various reasons. I truly believe it's only seen as "wrong" because it's a minority of people who would find this humorous. I'm actually a really nice person, and I like to help people, and I know how to feel bad for people too. I don't exactly choose what I find funny though. I only shared that I thought it was funny because I know that there are other people who do as well. My whole family is kinda twisted like this really. I'm not saying my parents raised me to be cruel or cynical or something, but I most definitely can be. It does suck that this happened to Kim, but I just won't really put any feeling or thought into someone or something that has no affect on me. I'm sure I'm not the only person who feels this way. This is real life, sadly. The world is cruel, and that is reflected by the people living in it. I just wanted to say this, because even if it doesn't change how those of you, who are upset by these "twisted comments", feel... It might make you understand. And if you had this knowledge before, and chose to ignore what you knew, I'm actually kind of disappointed. I should be able to laugh at what I like, just as much as anyone else. Ya know? And maybe I should be able to share my opinion on something, without indirectly being insulted. There were a lot of comments throughout the thread about how sick and twisted and messed up some of us were.... Would you assume that one of us is a mean enough person, to kick a puppy for example, because we can laugh at someone else's misery for once? And some of us probably have been laughed at because we suffered. I know I have, and it sucks that we can't openly do the same. I don't want apologies, or anyone to feel bad, I just want you to read this and think about it, because I find it a little unfair. Thank you.



Why do you keep posting your life story when no one asked

I don't care if it's "just your sense of humour" or anyone else's. If you think it's funny to joke about real living people who have done nothing wrong getting hurt or killed, you're sick. I don't see how it's unfair to think this. I don't see how it's unfair to stick up for targets of cruel jokes and call out those who make them. I _do_ find it unfair to laugh at people going through something traumatizing and then constantly play victim.

I understand if physically laughing is an auto-reaction to cope with something awful because I do it too. However actually finding things like this genuinely funny and not seeing anything wrong with it is another matter. If you can laugh and then process that it isn't something that should be laughed at, then you shouldn't make a joke about it yourself.

I don't know why you're even pleading at me now considering you already previously called yourself cruel and bitter or something.


----------



## N a t (Oct 4, 2016)

nvll said:


> Why do you keep posting your life story when no one asked
> 
> I don't care if it's "just your sense of humour" or anyone else's. If you think it's funny to joke about real living people who have done nothing wrong getting hurt or killed, you're sick. I don't see how it's unfair to think this. I don't see how it's unfair to stick up for targets of cruel jokes and call out those who make them. I _do_ find it unfair to laugh at people going through something traumatizing and then constantly play victim.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, but this is only my second post currently in this thread, and this isn't exactly a life story. I'd have to have a pretty short life for this to count as my life story. And maybe if you guys can't understand that not everyone is exactly the same, and that not everyone is gonna feel bad for a complete stranger, you should get some help instead. I'm not some sheep. I didn't make a joke either. I wasn't necessarily calling myself cruel or bitter, but was implying that I can be, and anyone CAN be cruel and bitter. I actually feel like you guys are being mean about this. I guess maybe I should become some completely fake person, who does and says and feels what everyone else does, or maybe I shouldn't be allowed to post anything on the internet, because I might upset someone enough that they'd openly insult me.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 4, 2016)

she needed it


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Oct 4, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> -snip-



I find it kind of funny how you immediately call yourself a really nice person, and by the end you're practically begging for a reason to openly laugh at other people and their misfortune.


----------



## N a t (Oct 4, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I find it kind of funny how you immediately call yourself a really nice person, and by the end you're practically begging for a reason to openly laugh at other people and their misfortune.



I wouldn't say begging. I'm nice in my own ways. I don't have to be a nice person 24/7 though. I'm not even gonna bother trying to defend myself. At this point in the thread, you guys probably wouldn't believe I was even capable of holding a door open for anyone. And please don't retort with anything about how I'm trying to victimize myself, because this is honestly how I feel at this point.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Oct 4, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I wouldn't say begging. I'm nice in my own ways. I don't have to be a nice person 24/7 though. I'm not even gonna bother trying to defend myself. At this point in the thread, you guys probably wouldn't believe I was even capable of holding a door open for anyone. And please don't retort with anything about how I'm trying to victimize myself, because this is honestly how I feel at this point.



I don't doubt you I'm just pointing out that you worded your response in a way that kind of betrays your point.


----------



## seliph (Oct 4, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I'm sorry, but this is only my second post currently in this thread, and this isn't exactly a life story. I'd have to have a pretty short life for this to count as my life story. And maybe if you guys can't understand that not everyone is exactly the same, and that not everyone is gonna feel bad for a complete stranger, you should get some help instead. I'm not some sheep. I didn't make a joke either. I wasn't necessarily calling myself cruel or bitter, but was implying that I can be, and anyone CAN be cruel and bitter. I actually feel like you guys are being mean about this. I guess maybe I should become some completely fake person, who does and says and feels what everyone else does, or maybe I shouldn't be allowed to post anything on the internet, because I might upset someone enough that they'd openly insult me.



Where am I, or anyone, mentioning anyone feeling bad for a complete stranger? We're saying it's bad to say she deserved it, to say that she should have died, or to be making jokes about the situation. I'm not asking anyone to suddenly love Kim Kardashian like they would their sister or their mother or their best friend.

I'm not being mean. You're being wildly over-dramatic.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bone Baby said:


> I'm not even gonna bother trying to defend myself.



That doesn't really mean much after several walls of text, just so you know.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 4, 2016)

i think all famous people should learn to stick up with this stuff

they are famous, they should deal with it


----------



## N a t (Oct 4, 2016)

nvll said:


> That doesn't really mean much after several walls of text, just so you know.



Sorry, I just meant I wasn't gonna defend myself anymore after that reply. I didn't feel like it was worth it. I come here to relax and have fun, I don't wanna upset anyone, and I probably have upset someone at least a little. So, I apologize for that. And I'm not entirely sure if this counts as defending myself anymore? I just don't want any bad blood with anyone, and sometimes need to make myself clear because I can be very confusing at times. That's bout it tho.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 4, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> --



I'm serious

these people are in the public eye, in the middle of all this drama and public eyes.
how is that a surprise.


----------



## seliph (Oct 4, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Sorry, I just meant I wasn't gonna defend myself anymore after that reply. I didn't feel like it was worth it. I come here to relax and have fun, I don't wanna upset anyone, and I probably have upset someone at least a little. So, I apologize for that. And I'm not entirely sure if this counts as defending myself anymore? I just don't want any bad blood with anyone, and sometimes need to make myself clear because I can be very confusing at times. That's bout it tho.



I don't think anyone's really upset. Not with you anyways.
If you're worried about bad blood it'll take more than a couple disagreements for that with me but I can't speak for anyone else ofc.


----------



## Dim (Oct 4, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> I'm serious
> 
> these people are in the public eye, in the middle of all this drama and public eyes.
> how is that a surprise.


I mean she had $10 million dollars worth of jewelry on her


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 4, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> --



well if thats the way your going to talk about my opinions i will make my exit
with my middle finger up

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> I mean she had $10 million dollars worth of jewelry on her



HOW do you expect not to get hurt with that much on you


----------



## N a t (Oct 4, 2016)

nvll said:


> I don't think anyone's really upset. Not with you anyways.
> If you're worried about bad blood it'll take more than a couple disagreements for that with me but I can't speak for anyone else ofc.



Well I'm not sure if anyone else will dislike me for my previous posts, and perhaps I just won't know if they dislike me. I'm not very perceptive to begin with though, and it becomes even harder for me when it's happening via phone, internet, and the like. While I feel our conversation was civil, I felt it was heated, yet that could be my poor perception skills again. And I always feel the need to make sure that everything is alright between me and the other party when I feel that there could've been conflict. SO, in other words, I'm glad that we're okay.


----------



## vel (Oct 4, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> HOW do you expect not to get hurt with that much on you



i mean who expects people to act with a decency of a human being anymore amirite


----------



## seliph (Oct 4, 2016)

Nox said:


> I mean she had $10 million dollars worth of jewelry on her



Contrary to popular belief, wearing a shirt that says "kill me" does not mean the wearer should expect to be murdered.

It's the same concept.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Oct 4, 2016)

nvll said:


> Contrary to popular belief, wearing a shirt that says "kill me" does not mean the wearer should expect to be murdered.
> 
> It's the same concept.



If it is I'm screwed


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 4, 2016)

nvll said:


> Contrary to popular belief, wearing a shirt that says "kill me" does not mean the wearer should expect to be murdered.
> 
> It's the same concept.



wearing a shirt that says kill me, means your incredible edgy and need to be killed


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 4, 2016)

Anyone else questioning why the robbers were wearing police jackets if they were going to put on ski masks anyway?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Oct 4, 2016)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Anyone else questioning why the robbers were wearing police jackets if they were going to put on ski masks anyway?



It was probably a way to carry the gun without suspicion.


----------



## Tao (Oct 4, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> HOW do you expect not to get hurt with that much on you



I don't really understand that argument, essentially the "she was asking for it", which has been said a few times now...

Could somebody fill me in on what this mythical magic currency threshold is where the victim suddenly becomes the instigator purely for carrying $xxx worth of stuff? How much am I allowed to be carrying on me before I stop becoming a victim and start literally begging people to rob me? If I get mugged, am I a victim or is it my own fault for carrying more than ?20 in my wallet?



I mean, I don't really care about this event, but some of the responses are purely moronic.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 4, 2016)

Tao said:


> I don't really understand that argument, essentially the "she was asking for it", which has been said a few times now...
> 
> Could somebody fill me in on what this mythical magic currency threshold is where the victim suddenly becomes the instigator purely for carrying $xxx worth of stuff? How much am I allowed to be carrying on me before I stop becoming a victim and start literally begging people to rob me? If I get mugged, am I a victim or is it my own fault for carrying more than ?20 in my wallet?
> 
> ...



if your a hot women you should care


otherwide i think you're safe


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Oct 4, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> if your a hot women you should care
> 
> 
> otherwide i think you're safe




I'm a hot woman. Should I also care?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 4, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I'm a hot woman. Should I also care?



i dont think youre hot so no

no you may not


----------



## Tao (Oct 4, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> if your a hot women you should care
> 
> 
> otherwide i think you're safe



I don't see what that has to do with anything...at all...


----------



## N a t (Oct 4, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> if your a hot women you should care
> 
> 
> otherwide i think you're safe



This reminds me of when that crazy dude ran up to Kim, and basically shoved his face in her butt. In public, in front of a ton of cameras and stuff. That was just...something... I saw a vine of it happening on this media app I have.


----------



## Dim (Oct 4, 2016)

nvll said:


> Contrary to popular belief, wearing a shirt that says "kill me" does not mean the wearer should expect to be murdered.
> 
> It's the same concept.


i didn't mean she should be expected to be robbed for i meant her wearing a bunch of fine jewely>her being famous in terms of WHY she got kidnapped. starrywolf said it was because "she was famous" but if they saw she had they much money worth of jewelry on her they probably wouldn't care about who she is. idk if i read that article correctly though


----------



## N e s s (Oct 4, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> listen
> 
> we all know here that hot girls are more likely to get raped and robbed more then anyone else



But what does that have to do with anything????????


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 4, 2016)

god all these ugly people not understanding


you learn when your flawless


----------



## seliph (Oct 4, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> means your incredible edgy and need to be killed



I know this thread has pretty much spiraled but I just want to point out how interesting it is that StarryWolf otherwise known as Slammint thinks that if you're edgy, you deserve to die. I think it's very interesting. Did I mention how interesting this is


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 4, 2016)

nvll said:


> I know this thread has pretty much spiraled but I just want to point out how interesting it is that StarryWolf otherwise known as Slammint thinks that if you're edgy, you deserve to die. I think it's very interesting. Did I mention how interesting this is



also ugly, dont forget about the ugly people

ugh


----------



## N a t (Oct 4, 2016)

nvll said:


> I know this thread has pretty much spiraled



Yeah, this thread went downhill fast in a few different ways. This is not the first time someone mentioned how bad the thread got, and I agreed 100% every time.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 4, 2016)

It's not nice to call people ugly when you've never even seen them before. Besides anything else, I'd hate to think you were trying to get yourself banned. Please don't embarrass yourself.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 4, 2016)

Bowie said:


> It's not nice to call people ugly when you've never even seen them before. Besides anything else, I'd hate to think you were trying to get yourself banned. Please don't embarrass yourself.



uglyness is inside too


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 4, 2016)

ok im going now

none of you willing to understand my opinions, just as i respect yours.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 4, 2016)

Nobody's ugly. Everyone's beautiful in one way or another. Doesn't have much to do with their physical appearances, in my mind. Just be a nice person and you're pretty. Please try to be a better person. I mean that. Not trying to be patronising.


----------



## mintellect (Oct 4, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> god all these ugly people not understanding
> 
> 
> you learn when your flawless



You're clearly not flawless if you can't use the right form of your/you're.

I sense this will get closed soon, or at least have a bunch of posts being deleted.


----------



## vel (Oct 5, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> listen
> 
> we all know here that hot girls are more likely to get raped and robbed more then anyone else



i'd like to make a point.



rape is a touchy subject in most places, and i apologize for even bringing this up, but i think this is very important:

"hot people" don't get raped because of looks. as long as you have something that someone can forcefully use to pleasure themselves, they'll get it. people go out wearing pjs and they still get cat-called and sexualized. it's been done. and if someone were to break into someone's house, the chances they're being robbed because they're hot are close to nothing. they have things the robber wants, and they'll go through all means to get it. looks aren't everything. and people who are not female can get raped and robbed too, just so there's awareness going around. 

it's sad the future generations and this one will grow up thinking looks are what makes them unique. it's tragic to see all these teenagers destroying themselves to be beautiful. i'm a teenager too, so i'd know firsthand. again, looks aren't everything.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh soz i made little to no sense does anyone understand what i'm trying to say


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 5, 2016)

Reading through this thread...






Serious: Don't care for her as a celebrity or a person but regardless of who you are it's **** that something like this happens to you. Nobody wants to be or deserves to be in that position. Unlikely she'll get her jewels back, they've probably already been recut. At the end of the day she got out of it physically unharmed and with her life, material possessions can be replaced.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Oct 5, 2016)

Awake said:


> i'd like to make a point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You lost me the moment you replied to slammint but otherwise you're coming across crystal clear.


----------



## Mink777 (Oct 5, 2016)

BRILLIANT, just brilliant. I hope the robber gets away with it. The attentions whores deserve to lose much more than that though.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 5, 2016)

Dang, I didn't even know this happened.. Honestly I don't care for Kim Kardashian because of how she rose to fame and I thought it was gonna be something that could be made a joke of, but yeah, glad I read up on it before saying anything I would regret. That must've been really scary :/ I mean yeah, she should've been a lot more careful, especially hauling jewelry that is worth that much, but it still really sucks. Thankfully all that was taken was monetary value (right?), aside from I suppose her mental and emotional stability. I know I would be flipping out after an experience like that


----------



## vel (Oct 5, 2016)

Alien51 said:


> BRILLIANT, just brilliant. I hope the robber gets away with it. The attentions whores deserve to lose much more than that though.



the victims never _deserve_ to be abused like that. like girls who wear short skirts or shorts don't _deserve_ to be raped.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 5, 2016)

I forgot StarryWolf was a user before this thread. Dang.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just want to know how she got out of the zip ties.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 5, 2016)

Awake said:


> the victims never _deserve_ to be abused like that. like girls who wear short skirts or shorts don't _deserve_ to be raped.



Agreed. She's a little undeserving of her fame and fortune in my opinion, but she's a human being nonetheless and doesn't deserve  to be gagged, threatened, and robbed. I can understand not having sympathy for her, but hoping for worse for her is a little messed up..


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Oct 5, 2016)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> I forgot StarryWolf was a user before this thread. Dang.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I just want to know how she got out of the zip ties.



Once every month or so her binds break loose and she goes around showing everybody with a resounding cry of "stupid mods lel"

It's kind of like TBT's period, but instead of our aunt flo we get horribly overused memes and terrible attempts at trolling.


----------



## Mink777 (Oct 5, 2016)

Awake said:


> the victims never _deserve_ to be abused like that. like girls who wear short skirts or shorts don't _deserve_ to be raped.


You are comparing two things that aren't even remotely like each other. Losing millions of dollars is practically nothing to those Hollywood bafoons and you are pretty much saying that it is just as bad as rape! Kim Kardashian has done plenty of things that where uncalled for and just plain stupid(Kind of like your response). Also, next time, no need to get cute with the itallics.


----------



## seliph (Oct 5, 2016)

Alien51 said:


> You are comparing two things that aren't even remotely like each other. Losing millions of dollars is practically nothing to those Hollywood bafoons and you are pretty much saying that it is just as bad as rape! Kim Kardashian has done plenty of things that where uncalled for and just plain stupid(Kind of like your response). Also, next time, no need to get cute with the itallics.



Did you miss the part where she was tied up, put in a bath tub, and held at gunpoint or are you purposely pretending it didn't happen?

Doing a few stupid things doesn't mean you deserve to be robbed or assaulted in any way. You're sitting here defending violence and theft, what does that make _you_ deserve?


----------



## Mink777 (Oct 5, 2016)

nvll said:


> Did you miss the part where she was tied up, put in a bath tub, and held at gunpoint or are you purposely pretending it didn't happen?
> 
> Doing a few stupid things doesn't mean you deserve to be robbed or assaulted in any way. You're sitting here defending violence and theft, what does that make _you_ deserve?



There is no source that anything that anything you stated in the first sentence is true, other than Kardashian's mouth. I was not defending violence nor theft, and I just stated that maybe the Kardashian's do deserve to lose money after all the the stupid things that they have done. Kardashian is a liar. This is starting to turn into "Keeping Up with the Bell Tree Forums."


----------



## seliph (Oct 5, 2016)

Alien51 said:


> There is no source that anything that anything you stated in the first sentence is true, other than Kardashian's mouth. I was not defending violence nor theft, and I just stated that maybe the Kardashian's do deserve to lose money after all the the stupid things that they have done. Kardashian is a liar. This is starting to turn into "Keeping Up with the Bell Tree Forums."



And where's your source that it isn't true?
I'm sure you've done some stupid things in your life, should I rob you?


----------



## Mink777 (Oct 5, 2016)

nvll said:


> And where's your source that it isn't true?
> I'm sure you've done some stupid things in your life, should I rob you?



Here it is: http://mtonews.com/mto-exclusive-fr...t-kim-kardashian-lying-claim-one-let-robbers/

Yeah, everyone has done stupid things in their life. I have done plenty of stupid things in my life. But this report sounds much more legit than what Kardashian said and if you want to rob me, then go ahead. I'm not going to cry about it to the media.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 5, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> listen
> 
> we all know here that hot girls are more likely to get raped and robbed more then anyone else




This thread has really nose dived in places, but this was a particular low. I'm disgusted by this comment and I have no idea how it's been allowed to stay on here.


----------



## Mink777 (Oct 5, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> This thread has really nose dived in places, but this was a particular low. I'm disgusted by this comment and I have no idea how it's been allowed to stay on here.



Yeah, can we close the thread?


----------



## seliph (Oct 5, 2016)

Alien51 said:


> Here it is: http://mtonews.com/mto-exclusive-fr...t-kim-kardashian-lying-claim-one-let-robbers/
> 
> Yeah, everyone has done stupid things in their life. I have done plenty of stupid things in my life. But this report sounds much more legit than what Kardashian said and if you want to rob me, then go ahead. I'm not going to cry about it to the media.



You're telling me a gossip site is more reliable than actual news reports?

If she wasn't tied up, how would her things have gotten stolen? Did Kanye plan on cancelling his show too? More importantly, why would _Kim Freaking Kardashian_ have to make any of this up? She's already super famous, she's already relevant, she's already constantly in the media and constantly getting attention. There'd be no point in making this story up.



LinkToTheWorld said:


> This thread has really nose dived in places, but this was a particular low. I'm disgusted by this comment and I have no idea how it's been allowed to stay on here.



Starry is a troll, just ignore them.


----------



## Mink777 (Oct 5, 2016)

nvll said:


> You're telling me a gossip site is more reliable than actual news reports?
> 
> If she wasn't tied up, how would her things have gotten stolen? Did Kanye plan on cancelling his show too? More importantly, why would _Kim Freaking Kardashian_ have to make any of this up? She's already super famous, she's already relevant, she's already constantly in the media and constantly getting attention. There'd be no point in making this story up.
> 
> ...



I'm not arguing with you anymore. You're just pushing me to the limit. I just don't understand why someone would want to defend Kim Kardashan that much.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 5, 2016)

> Starry is a troll, just ignore them.




Looks like it has been deleted now. Will never understand why people have to troll for, especially coming out with things like that


----------



## seliph (Oct 5, 2016)

Alien51 said:


> I'm not arguing with you anymore. You're just pushing me to the limit. I just don't understand why someone would want to defend Kim Kardashan that much.



Don't enter a discussion if you can't handle being challenged or debated.

I'm not just "defending Kim Kardashian", I'd defend anyone in this situation, especially if people are victim blaming and claiming they're a liar just because they don't particularly like the person.


----------



## Mink777 (Oct 5, 2016)

nvll said:


> Don't enter a discussion if you can't handle being challenged or debated.
> 
> I'm not just "defending Kim Kardashian", I'd defend anyone in this situation, especially if people are victim blaming and claiming they're a liar just because they don't particularly like the person.



Alright this is my last post.

I am blaming Kardashian, not because I hate her, but because she has had history in being caught in controversial situations.

Good Night


----------



## Dim (Oct 5, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> Looks like it has been deleted now. Will never understand why people have to troll for, especially coming out with things like that


cause getting banned on tbt makes oh so cool appearently...


----------



## seliph (Oct 5, 2016)

Alien51 said:


> Alright this is my last post.
> 
> I am blaming Kardashian, not because I hate her, but because she has had history in being caught in controversial situations.
> 
> Good Night



What's controversial about being attacked and then robbed...

That's pretty faulty logic but okay werk?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 5, 2016)

I thought they just got robbed but now you're talking about them being gagged qbat


----------



## Dim (Oct 5, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I thought they just got robbed but now you're talking about them being gagged qbat


article in op


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 5, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I thought they just got robbed but now you're talking about them being gagged qbat



Supposedly she was restrained with zip ties, held in the bathroom, gagged so she would stop screaming and held at gunpoint the entire time it was happening


----------



## amanda1983 (Oct 5, 2016)

Rubyy said:


> This situation could've turned even worse and *two kids could've grown up with no mother*, so we should all be thankful that wasn't the case, even if you absolutely detest the living **** out of kim, being held at gun point isn't funny for anyone, kim is a human being at the end of the day, and a loving mother, sister, aunt, wife, daughter, imagine if it was your sister, aunt, wife, mother, daughter that this situation happened to? and now i'm pretty sure the main concern here isn't the jewellery, i'm pretty sure kim couldn't care less, but she cares that she was gagged, tied up, locked in a bathroom and was begging for her life as she got a gun pointed at her, think of that trauma, regardless to her being okay or not. People need to stop being the 'edgy cool kid' and grow the **** up.



^ this. THIS.

I personally can't stand the "lifestyle" that Kim Kardashian and her family epitomise - the superficiality, the constant need for attention, the self-absorption, the ?ber wealth, the reality tv shows, the endless drama (almost always about nothing-of-any-consequence)... it's just alien to me, and not a lifestyle I aspire to in any way, shape, or form.

But. She. Is. A. Human. Being. Who. Was. Held. At. Gun-point. By. Masked. Intruders. And. Was. Forced. To. Beg. For. Her. Life. Before. Being. Bound. And. Gagged. And. Shoved. Into. The. Bathtub. Whilst. They. Went. Through. Her. Personal. Belongings. And. Stole. Whatever. They. Wanted.

It shouldn't ****ing matter whether I, personally, like her or what she represents in our society - or if I'm her biggest fan. Basic common ****ing decency dictates that I can empathise with the terror she just faced, and the impact this may have on her life. What just happened to her is despicable, and it is sickening to me that there are people shrugging this off as her own fault (for being famous, regardless of how and why she is), or "no big loss" as she can just buy more jewellery (way to miss the ****ing point - it's about the horror of being held up at gunpoint, FYI, not the loss of some over-valued stones smh), or, most disgusting of all, "no big deal" since she wasn't shot, or raped, or (physically) tortured or anything (... anyone saying - or even thinking - along these lines would do well to re-evaluate themselves and their life choices because there's something seriously *wrong* with not understanding why this situation is so ****ing scary to think about, let alone experience...).

I'm not going to suddenly start caring about the Kardashians now, or learning their names or anything. They don't interest me, and probably never will. That's fine, they certainly won't know or care whether I read articles about them or just roll my eyes and keep scrolling. But an incident like this is something that matters regardless of who it happens to. I don't tolerate victim-blaming of any kind, it is wrong and reprehensible in ALL circumstances.

/my two cents


----------

